

Phrack 66 (June 2009) - rw
http://phrack.org/issues.html?issue=66

======
mziulu
Memory analysis and exploitation is fascinating. Anyone knows any good
resource for someone interested in it but still quite "noobish"? I know only
Drepper's paper and the classic "Smashing the stack [...]"...

~~~
leif
Some papers from a security class at my school, varying levels of difficulty,
but they all start from pretty low assumed knowledge if you're careful:

[http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~rob/teaching/cse509-sp09/beyondsma...](http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~rob/teaching/cse509-sp09/beyondsmashing.pdf)
[http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~rob/teaching/cse509-sp09/formatstr...](http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~rob/teaching/cse509-sp09/formatstring-1.2.pdf)
[http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~rob/teaching/cse509-sp09/asrandom....](http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~rob/teaching/cse509-sp09/asrandom.pdf)

------
rw
Lots of high-quality articles on low-level hacking. I like the new editors!

------
redcap
Anyone know who the Cliph they mention is? I did have a brief look on google
without much luck. I'm presuming it's someone who's passed away based on the
introduction mentioned there.

~~~
maurycy
I believe it is Wojciech Purczynski.

------
mahmud
Where is loopback? this ish is teh suck!

~~~
redcap
I presume there is no loopback as this is an editorial reboot and hence no one
has emailed the new team.

~~~
mahmud
Phrack hasn't had steady management since route et al.

